# Great minds think alike



## bellastella

C'e' un proverbio o modo di dire in italiano che dice piu' o meno "Great minds think alike"?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## underhouse

Che io sappia no, bellastella!


----------



## bellastella

Allora, come esprimeresti quest'idea?  Bravi menti pensano ugualmente?


----------



## k_georgiadis

Le grandi menti si incontrano, according to Paravia.


----------



## underhouse

Forse direi

_Le grandi menti pensano allo stesso modo._


----------



## bellastella

grazie mille!


----------



## moro_of_venice

"Dio li fa e poi gli accoppia" è simile ma  vale solo in senso negativo, sarebbe come dire " Poor minds think alike"


----------



## MünchnerFax

k_georgiadis said:


> Le grandi menti si incontrano





underhouse said:


> _Le grandi menti pensano allo stesso modo._


Direi però che nessuna di queste due è idiomatica in italiano. Non possono essere utilizzate come traduzione diretta del proverbio inglese. Sono quasi più d'accordo col primo intervento di Underhouse, secondo il quale non abbiamo un equivalente.


----------



## Jean.Jacques

I geni s'incontrano


----------



## danalto

Oso: 
*Le grandi menti pensano in tandem.*


----------



## SONOUNANGELO

Ciao a tutti,
ho capito che non c'è una frase veramente idiomatica per rendere questo ,

ma che ne dici dici di "*Le grandi menti la pensano uguale"?*

buona giornata


----------



## Mutti57

E se lo traducessi così :

"Grandi menti stesso pensiero"  ??

Ciao


----------



## VolaVer

moro_of_venice said:


> "Dio li fa e poi g *li* accoppia"


Scusa, ma correggo il refuso.


----------



## Einstein

Non so se è chiaro quando lo diciamo in inglese. Di solito è una battuta di autoironia: scopro che un altro la pensa come me, anche per una cosa banale, tipo che film andare a vedere, e allora dico: "Great minds think alike!", per dire "Certo che hai avuto la stessa idea, siamo geni entrambi!"
A volte gli anglofoni lo dicono sul forum, spesso abbreviato in "Great minds...".

Ad un italiano, quale battuta viene in mente in queste situazioni?


----------



## danalto

Einstein said:


> Non so se è chiaro quando lo diciamo in inglese. Di solito è una battuta di autoironia: scopro che un altro la pensa come me, anche per una cosa banale, tipo che film andare a vedere, e allora dico: "Great minds think alike!", per dire "Certo che hai avuto la stessa idea, siamo geni entrambi!"
> A volte gli anglofoni lo dicono sul forum, spesso abbreviato in "Great minds...".
> 
> Ad un italiano, quale battuta viene in mente in queste situazioni?



Siamo *culo e camicia*.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non direi, Dana. 

Da noi almeno, se due persone sono "culo e camicia" vuol dire che sono 1. sempre insieme, inseparabili 2. complici.
Non credo che il quesito di Ein "_Ad un italiano, quale battuta viene in mente in queste situazioni?_" trovi una risposta (condivisa) in italiano standard.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## MünchnerFax

Concordo. Credo proprio che la risposta a:


Einstein said:


> Ad un italiano, quale battuta viene in mente in queste situazioni?


sia: nessuna. Al limite ci si guarda sorridendo e si dice _È proprio quello che stavo pensando anch'io._ Oppure si annuisce compiaciuti con un eloquente _eh!_, oppure _ecco!_


----------



## danalto

Sì, avete ragione entrambi.
Ma la mia propostina di prima non piace proprio  a nessuno?


----------



## MünchnerFax

No  o per meglio dire, non come traduzione diretta nel contesto specifico spiegato da Einstein. L'italiano medio sentendo "Le grandi menti" pensa automaticamente ad Einstein o al massimo a Galileo, Volta e Montessori effigiati sulle banconote, sarebbe molto improbabile afferrare che si sta parlando di gente che ha le stesse pensate in contemporanea.


----------



## Seishin91

"Le grandi menti pensano all'unisono": una volta ho personalmente utilizzato scherzosamente questa frase con un mio amico quando ci siamo trovati d'accordo su un certo argomento, ma la nostra opinione differiva nettamente da quella della maggior parte degli altri interlocutori.


----------



## johngiovanni

"Le grandi menti sono d'accordo come me". Isn't that what it usually means?


----------



## alfio1

qualcosa come "tra geni ci si intende", anche in questo caso con nuance (auto)ironica


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, dana.
Stamattina mi è venuto in mente "Grandi teste, stesse idee".
Saluti.
GS


----------



## BarbaraLamb

alfio1 said:


> qualcosa come "tra geni ci si intende", anche in questo caso con nuance (auto)ironica



Io voto per questa di Alfio:

"Tra geni ci si intende".


----------



## danalto

alfio1 said:


> qualcosa come "tra geni ci si intende", anche in questo caso con nuance (auto)ironica



Bellissima!!!! Io voto per questa!


----------



## Einstein

danalto said:


> Bellissima!!!! Io voto per questa!


Concordo!


----------



## You little ripper!

When someone says, "Great minds think alike!", the ironic response is,  "Don't you mean, 'fools seldom differ'!!!?".


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> When someone says, "Great minds think alike!", the ironic response is,  "Don't you mean, 'fools seldom differ'!!!?".


Hi Charles. I didn't know that one!


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein said:


> Hi Charles. I didn't know that one!


You've been away from England too long, Einstein! Or maybe being one of the great minds, you're not one to suffer fools gladly! 

great minds think alike - Wiktionary


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> You've been away from England too long, Einstein! Or maybe being one of the great minds, you're not one to suffer fools gladly!
> great minds think alike - Wiktionary


Yes, I see it's "British English", but nowadays I probably speak a kind of Euro-English.


----------

